# gas tank



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I would search ebay or try yearone.com


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

dont like or trust ebay but will look at year one. thanks


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Try JC Whitney. I used them a few times for my jeep and dodge ramcharger. I remember seeing gas tanks for all kinds of cars. Even poly tanks.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

forgot about JC Whitney, used to get things from them many years ago. will look. thanks


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

shirbon said:


> forgot about JC Whitney, used to get things from them many years ago. will look. thanks


rock auto do a google search for the number


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

shirbon said:


> dont like or trust ebay but will look at year one. thanks


dont fear ebay so much. Usualy works out fine. Just ask questions before buying. good luck, man.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

shirbon said:


> In this modern age why dont they make them out of plastic.


many of them are.


----------

